# MI PRESENTO



## Fabryok (18 Agosto 2022)

Ciao a tutti, grazie per l'iscrizione nel gruppo.

Mi chiamo Fabrizio, abito a Torino, ho 40 anni e dal 1982 sono tifosissimo rossonero. Grande Vs. lettore, anche se finora ho partecipato pochissimo alle discussioni.

Buon Milan a tutti!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2022)

Fabryok ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie per l'iscrizione nel gruppo.
> 
> Mi chiamo Fabrizio, abito a Torino, ho 40 anni e dal 1982 sono tifosissimo rossonero. Grande Vs. lettore, anche se finora ho partecipato pochissimo alle discussioni.
> 
> Buon Milan a tutti!


Benvenuto fratello.


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuto


----------



## peo74 (18 Agosto 2022)

Fabryok ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie per l'iscrizione nel gruppo.
> 
> Mi chiamo Fabrizio, abito a Torino, ho 40 anni e dal 1982 sono tifosissimo rossonero. Grande Vs. lettore, anche se finora ho partecipato pochissimo alle discussioni.
> 
> Buon Milan a tutti!


Benvenuto!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuto!


----------

